# Christmas at my suppliers



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I went to pick up a half dozen boxes of mud at Consolidated Gypsum today and walked out with two bottles of wine and two hoodies:thumbup:
Plus they were clearing out Sturdy two sided 6' ladders and Kraft elite 13x5 leather wrapped handle trowels and since I'm a sucker for sales I bought them. I'm pretty certain I didn't need the trowel but it was just so pretty and it was half price.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I went to pick up a half dozen boxes of mud at Consolidated Gypsum today and walked out with two bottles of wine and two hoodies:thumbup:
> Plus they were clearing out Sturdy two sided 6' ladders and Kraft elite 13x5 leather wrapped handle trowels and since I'm a sucker for sales I bought them. I'm pretty certain I didn't need the trowel but it was just so pretty and it was half price.:thumbsup:


Never enter your drywall supply house, well playing this song on your cell phone Sasky:whistling2::yes:


----------

